# Torn Brakelines



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

Ages ago I did the KYB AGX/Ground Control setup for my '89 Pulsar using '91 Sentra struts and coilovers. I also did the AD22VF upgrade for my front brakes. The problem is that the AGX/AD22VF combination seems to be causing my brakelines to tear. I even used the '91 Sentra brakelines. Here's what happens over time:









It always tears in this exact same spot. 

Here's the rest of the setup:



















Would switching to a steal-braided line help? Or is there something else I should be doing or changing?


----------



## MShorten (Jul 19, 2004)

Look at the way that line is tearing up - it's being worn from the outside, look at the way the rubber is smoothing out.

Look at where that line is wearing - right behind the strut. I have a feeling that your line is either flopping around and rubbing on the strut or when you're cornering, the line is banging against the strut. I'm not sure how it's doing it, but it sure would be my first avenue of research.

Good luck.

Regards,
Michael Shorten


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

definitely looks like it is being torn up from the outside. i would put the wheels back on, lower the car and try turning the wheels all the way back and forth to see if that line moves and touches the struts. i would also examine the struts to see if there is any evidence of wear such as missing paint ? i would be interested in hearing what you find.


----------



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

Well I didn't see any missing paint on the struts, but I think you guys are on the right track. It definately helps to get a fresh mind on a problem.

What I'm gonna do is probably zip-tie a piece of hose over the line and see if that helps to protect the line itself. If I still have a significant problem, I'll think about grinding down the original spring perch of the strut or something.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

If nothing else, place something over the line at that spot, drive the car for a bit, then get back under there and see if the area gets chaffed again. Hell, you could even use some electrical tape. you might even want to put something really thick on the line like grease, or something along those lines, that way you can look around and it may help you see if it is making contact anywhere and rubbing off.


----------



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

Well it'll be a little while before I can try any of these strategies, I've had the car up on jackstands over three weeks because of powersteering issues. I'm waiting on my latest rack to come in, just figured I'd try to solve this trouble while I was at it.

Last time I thought I'd fixed the problem with an extra mounting bracket on the strut. It took it a long time to tear this time around.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

look at where the spring perch is in that picture.. it's sitting a couple inches above the brake line on the frame, and the suspension is in full droop right now. the only place the spring perch is going will be up. There's no way the spring perch can physically touch that line.

put the wheel back on the car and turn it full lock to the left... then stick a jack under that control arm and raise the wheel up some.. see if it gets close to it.
It's possible the inside ede of the tire is rubbing against it when you're turning full-lock to the left.

The only other plausible cause is the brake line clip on the strut rubbing against it when you're at full-right turn. look for some wear on the end of the clip where paint would be rubbing off the clip.

the other way to find out would be to put some funky color grease on the line where it's rubbing- white out, some thick oil-based paint, or bright red axle grease works well enough... just smear a blob over that brake line and go for a short drive..
come back and pull the wheel off and look for whatever else on the car has material transfer.


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

I'd think it's that bracket on the strut (the unused one, at least in the picture). Looks like when you'll lower the car back on the ground it'll be touching the brake line in the right spot... So you have my #1 suspect


----------



## MShorten (Jul 19, 2004)

Petrovich said:


> I'd think it's that bracket on the strut (the unused one, at least in the picture). Looks like when you'll lower the car back on the ground it'll be touching the brake line in the right spot... So you have my #1 suspect


I thought the same thing, but if you look at the pictures, he's disconnected his brake lines from the bracket. I *think* the top line bends about 90 deg facing out to go to the bracket on the strut, which is met by the line coming from the caliper.

I still think it's the spring perch, but if he manages to put some chalk or grease on the line, we'll have that mystery solved PDQ. 

Regards,
Michael Shorten


----------



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

The brakeline is not disconnected from the bracket. There are two brackets, the top one is unused. I know the right tire rubs the front inner edge when turned all the way to the left, so I just don't turn the wheel all the way to the left. The rub mark is way too far forward. I'll have to try to observe where the rubbing is on the left when I get the car back on the ground.


----------



## MShorten (Jul 19, 2004)

wwiifanatic said:


> The brakeline is not disconnected from the bracket. There are two brackets, the top one is unused. I know the right tire rubs the front inner edge when turned all the way to the left, so I just don't turn the wheel all the way to the left. The rub mark is way too far forward. I'll have to try to observe where the rubbing is on the left when I get the car back on the ground.


Then I'd have to agree with Petrovich, when you are turning to the right, that top unused bracket is rubbing the brakeline, probably under hard turns.

Regards,
Michael Shorten


----------



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

Bent the bracket around so it doesn't make contact anymore. Car's finally off jackstands now that I've got a power steering rack that actually works. Well see how the next line holds up, and I predict it will because nothin's tearing at it anymore. Thanks for the help guys!


----------

